# best cleaner??



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

What does everyone use to make there bike shine??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1823&highlight=shine+plastics

^ Search Function here works awesome.


----------

